# Using multitool as can opener



## Will2 (Mar 20, 2013)

I know it probably has a can opener on it, I just didn't read up, and spontaneously figured out a way to open my cans.


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

And then there's this by our very own Toronto Gal's Brother:bs:


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Will2
Please be careful with that multi-tool. I do not want to hear about you cutting your hand up.



Will2 said:


> I know it probably has a can opener on it, I just didn't read up, and spontaneously figured out a way to open my cans.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

P.S. most multitools have a can opener on them...


----------



## tinkerhell (Oct 8, 2014)

Will, if your multitool is a leatherman, go to the leatherman website and they have detailed instructions for each tool.

Basically, you should have a tool similar to the ones in this YouTube video


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

If we did not have a p-38 can opener for c-rats, we used a bayonet, punch it down into the can at even spacing,
allowing the new cut to go into the previous one.
About half to three quarter of the way around, use the blade to pry lid open. 
Save the can for the concertina wire.

I don't own a multi tool.


----------



## tinkerhell (Oct 8, 2014)

in my opinion, opening the can with a single pass of a knife is a pain in the arse. you have to try to get each cut to run into the previous cut which allows the blade to sink into the can too far, making it necessary to work the blade back and forth to remove it.

my prefered method takes more cuts, but the blade never gets stuck in the can....

1 - with just a hunting knife, cut like this _ _ _ _ _ _ around the top of the can, leaving just a tiny tab of metal between cuts.
2 - then make a second pass removing the small tabs of metal that you did not cut on the first pass. 

I checked youtube and could not find an example of this. might have to make my own video


----------



## tinkerhell (Oct 8, 2014)

SOCOM42 said:


> If we did not have a p-38 can opener for c-rats, we used a bayonet, punch it down into the can at even spacing,
> allowing the new cut to go into the previous one.
> About half to three quarter of the way around, use the blade to pry lid open.
> Save the can for the concertina wire.
> ...


I think I saw a #10 can with 100 can openers inside it......the question is, how to open it. LOL


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

I harp on the fact that multi-tools still have can and bottle openers. For pete's sake, if you have a decent knife, you can open any can or bottle! In my mind can and bottle openers should be outlawed on a multi-tool. jmho. Was impressed with the can on cement opener thing!!


----------



## tinkerhell (Oct 8, 2014)

Will, I was looking at one of your other videos where you are using your multitool, I definitely saw a can opener on it. Cheers!


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

tinkerhell said:


> in my opinion, opening the can with a single pass of a knife is a pain in the arse. you have to try to get each cut to run into the previous cut which allows the blade to sink into the can too far, making it necessary to work the blade back and forth to remove it.
> 
> my prefered method takes more cuts, but the blade never gets stuck in the can....
> 
> ...


This is basically what I am saying, minus the remaining piece.
The bayonet blade only goes in about a half inch, no pulling required to remove, only the curved nose partially goes in.
I have opened many c-rat cans that way, works better in the winter than a p38 when your hands are near frozen.


----------



## XDs (Nov 24, 2015)

Or ya just use the plyers end hell of a lot faster and easier.


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

Will, least you didn't slice any fingers open, I'll give you an A+ for that.


----------

